# MUELLER 4.5x14x40 OA APV RIFLE SCOPE



## jmachou (Sep 23, 2010)

I have the mossberg 4X4 .300 mag and I was wondering if the Mueller 4.5x14x40 OA APV Rifle scope would be a good choice for this rifle to deer hunt? Any opinions?


----------



## 9mm Hi-Power (Jan 16, 2010)

My opinion - If you're hunting in Michigan you don't need a 4.5 x 14 scope. You'll be better served with a 2x7 or even a 1.5 x 4. If a deer comes by you fairly close even at 4x all you're going to see if hair. A high power scope is a poor substitute for a good pair of binoculars when glassing more open areas, somewhat distant tree lines etc. If you're looking not to spend a lot of $$$$$$$ see my recent post on the forum - New Redfield Scope. Good luck.

Hoppe's no.10


----------



## ajmorell (Apr 27, 2007)

9mm Hi-Power said:


> My opinion - If you're hunting in Michigan you don't need a 4.5 x 14 scope. You'll be better served with a 2x7 or even a 1.5 x 4. If a deer comes by you fairly close even at 4x all you're going to see if hair. A high power scope is a poor substitute for a good pair of binoculars when glassing more open areas, somewhat distant tree lines etc. If you're looking not to spend a lot of $$$$$$$ see my recent post on the forum - New Redfield Scope. Good luck.
> 
> Hoppe's no.10


x2 on what was said above. I think a 3-9 is about perfect of MI deer hunting. Been there done that with a high power scope and it was nothing more than a waste of money. It was such a PITA in the field.

Hoppe's/9mm suggested one good budget scope, here is a few others:

Nikon Prostaff or BuckMasters
Bushnell Elite's
Leupold Rifleman or VX1


----------



## jmachou (Sep 23, 2010)

thanks guys , that is pretty much what I wanted to know. I was kinda leaning that way but I just wanted some more opinions on the subject befor I spent the money. Thanks again


----------



## GrtWhtHntr (Dec 2, 2003)

I have a Nikon 4.5-14 X 40 scope on my deer rifle and have never had a problem with a deer being too close to shoot. I hunt in the woods, not open fields and have never felt like I was handicapped by my scope. I certainly don't NEED that much power, but it's nice to have when at the range. Seriously, how much difference is there between 3x and 4.5x? It really isn't going to make much difference.


----------



## jmoser (Sep 11, 2002)

I have a Mueller varmint scope on a .223 and it is great for the $$$ but does not see harsh recoil. The Win mag is a very different animal . . .


​ :yikes:​The .300 Win mag is rated for *64,000 PSI !!! *:yikes:

When I was working up loads for my .300 mag Encore I SHEARED THE RECOIL LUG OFF a Burris scope ring !!!! I have a Loopy VX-III on that [happens to be 4.5 - 14X 40 mm] and would never trust any lesser quality scope on a hot magnum rifle. I will admit that I was using hot 200 gr handloads but chrono said they were within SAAMI spec.

Key to scope $$ is the size of the objective lens - that is the most expensive component to make out of high quality coated optical glass. You should be fine with the best 2-7X or 3-9X 33mm-36mm scope you can afford, leave it on low power for MI hunting anyway.


----------



## Hunt4Ever (Sep 9, 2000)

I just picked up that exact scope on sale at Duhnam's the other day. To top it off I had a 20% off coupon (from inside the hunting guide). Got it for about $90. I am a Leupold and Nightforce user normally. I have read good things about them and for the price I thought I would try it. 

I put it on a .30-06 I had sitting around with no scope. I'm working on loads right now and should shoot it after 10/1. I'll let you know.


----------



## passport (Jul 26, 2009)

There good glass for the dough but as other have said I would run a 3x9 and for sure loose the AO.


----------

